# Other bikes similar to Windsor Wellington and Wilano Shadow?



## kzetts (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm sure all you guys on this forum have seen the Bikesdirect $300 bike, and the Vilano Shadow $300 bike, and I was curious as to whether or not there are any other manufacturers making low, low end bikes like these? Anyone seen anything else?


----------



## sam5k (Dec 10, 2009)

Theres always the fixed gear bikes on bikesdirect you can check out. Im thinking of getting one of those myself.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

the Performance SE drift I have seen as low as $199, but that is not the greatest little bike. I would recommend the Fantom Uno. Why? $100 more, does CX and all weather commuting, is steel track frame, fits nice big tires and almost every fender on the planet.

in addition the resale value for a CX bike would be a bit higher than your basic single speed IMO. ( just not some 70s conversion)


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Dawes Lightning DT sold on ebay for $239 seems like crazy and people seem to love it.

Next year there will be 6 AL semi-compact models from Gravity that will be super low prices. These will also be sold on ebay


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Nashbar and Performance house-brands have fixed-gear and lower-end bikes as well.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Nashbar and Performance house-brands have fixed-gear and lower-end bikes as well.



Sorry, I have not seen any dropbar geared bikes from performance under $300

I think the poster is asking about 14-spd, 21-spd, or 24-spd bikes with drop bars under $300


----------

